# Metalheads of UK-M!



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:

List of bands I like:

Amon Amarth

Korpiklaani

Ensiferum

Iron Maiden (Who doesn't like 'em?!)

Eluveitie

Sentenced

Tyr

Sabaton

Hammerfall

King of Asgard

(This is a bit of a guilty pleasure...) Manowar

And some other smaller ones

Any other die-hard metalheads here? \,,/


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Who are these people? should I know them?


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes....yes you should, some are melodic death metal and some are folk metal and some are power metal...not everyones cuppa tea though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm more industrial. Ministry. NIN. Pitchshifter. Fear Factory. Rammstein. And for classic metal, very early Judas Priest is the bollocks.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Rammstein is bloody amazing, Ich Will, Feuer Frei and Sonne are amazing songs.

I'm more into folk/melo death/power metal though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:
> 
> List of bands I like:
> 
> ...


they sound like a list of names ive called my penis over the years


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh dear....you, sir, have not lived!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheesy song....but describes me well


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha my mate messaged me this morning about getting tickets for the MEN to see Rammstein - I couldn't say no!

My favourite live metal act ever was Hammerfall. Love Iced Earth and any of the first 4 Children of Bodom albums.

I believe you forgot Metallica??


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Tickets for Rammstein? Lucky bugger! I like 2-4 metallica songs but I'm not a huge fan of 'em if I'm honest.

Theres a very strange band I found a month ago which is Van Canto, they do a capella metal, the only instrument they use

is the drums and they manage to pull off what is meant to be a guitar with their voices (about 4 singers), should listen to their master of puppets cover! Interesting to say the least haha.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll give it a go mate. Likewise, check out Rodrigo y Gabriela, 2 Mexican acoustic guitarists heavily influenced by metal. They've covered One and my favourite Metallica tune, Orion, and it's absolutely perfect.

Rammstein tix arent out until early July apparently as the gig isn't til March 2012 so plenty of time for you to get involved.

I see your Manowar and I raise you ... Gamma Ray.

God I love cheesy metal


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Just looked at 'em now and thats an amazing cover considering its with acoustics 

Reminds me of apocalyptica, just 3 cello players who at times play 'em as fast as a bloody electric guitar!

And Gamma Ray all the way! High-five, can't beat cheesy metal


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw them on Jools Holland and was blown away. Not just the Metallica covers but their whole albums are ferocious for acoustic guitars, yet quite mellowing. Great to drive to.

A good friend of mine loves Sonarta Arctica but personally I just can't get into them. I went through a phase of liking Nightwish a few years back but now I can't help but laugh if I hear one of their tracks (especially Ghost Love Score)


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Same here mate, I can't get into SA either although I did like Nightwish for a short period of time  I remember first seeing apocalyptica in the intermission for Eurovision 2007, was the only good thing I've ever seen on Eurovision and it was a bloody intermission act!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha, better than Lordi who were F-ing Sh1te!

I'll give them a listen when I get in from work mate, cheers for the recommendation!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Truer words have never been spoken loool, and no worries let me know how it goes


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i will be honest mate i havent heard of any of them apart from iron maiden

trance all the way!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha maybe you need to do a bit of research into them big steve. You never know, you might love it while heavy deadlifting!

And trance has it's place - cardio day!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Never actually given trance a go, might actually give it a chance and see if I like it  and yeah definatley, metal really gets me going while working out...more aggression and motivation!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I am old school acdc, scorpians, Back sabbeth, Iron maiden, Deep Purple, van halen always dreamed of playing a Guitar (own two) yet never had the time to learn to play the dam things, one can dream and air...

I have seen Led Zepllin @ knebworth 1979, all rock festivals have gone down hill since


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

big steve said:


> i will be honest mate i havent heard of any of them apart from iron maiden
> 
> trance all the way!


x 2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> I am old school acdc, scorpians, Back sabbeth, Iron maiden, Deep Purple, van halen always dreamed of playing a Guitar (own two) yet never had the time to learn to play the dam things, one can dream and air...
> 
> I have seen Led Zepllin @ knebworth 1979, all rock festivals have gone down hill since


Yep. I was there in 79. Chas n' Dave were the first band on if I recall  . Jimmy Page and his lazers. Happy days.


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> I am old school acdc, scorpians, Back sabbeth, Iron maiden, Deep Purple, van halen always dreamed of playing a Guitar (own two) yet never had the time to learn to play the dam things, one can dream and air...
> 
> I have seen Led Zepllin @ knebworth 1979, all rock festivals have gone down hill since


Oh nice one mate, I've wanted to play the guitar for a long time too but I just don't have the bloody time, old school. True metal head ey? Haha good on ya, I don't know about rock but with metal it has evolved...I myself am not into new-metal like disturbed and all of this emo-screamo stuff although out of the types I like power metal is probably as close to old-school you can get, great genre overall


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yep. I was there in 79. Chas n' Dave were the first band on if I recall  . Jimmy Page and his lazers. Happy days.


Fcuk I missed Rabbit whilst I was digging under the wire and a year later after several quadruple vodkas and a ham roll for breakfast John Bonham ensured the sight would never be repeated ending the greatest band ever to walk this planet - Cherish the memory MOBY DICKKKKKK


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

dEMVwZRJ-UQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I remember getting soaked by rain all morning then scorched by sun all afternoon, contracting dysentery, plodging in sh1t n' p1ss, starving to death, missing the bus home cos Zeppelin were two hours late, and finally getting home three days later. As I said, happy days  .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

oj0 said:


> Haha maybe you need to do a bit of research into them big steve. You never know, you might love it while heavy deadlifting!
> 
> And trance has it's place - cardio day!


stranger things have happened mate!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Meshuggah

Decapitated

Fear Factory

Divine Heresy (Dino's new band)

And then of course the standard Pantera, Rammstein and Lamb of God


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Just respect the walk


----------



## skythecat (Mar 17, 2010)

Still remember the classic Monsters of Rock shows at Donington a few years ago - Whitesnake, Dio etc. Maiden still great after 3 decades, magnum still on the go producing decent songs. Jorn Lande also worth a listen


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Arch Enemy destroy everyone...


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

PatrioticSteve. You my fellow ukm'er have amazing taste in music  . Im shocked you know sentenced One of my fav bands. Have you checked out Ville Laihiala's new band Poisonblack ? This thread has put a smile on my face haha


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

guys i was loling when first started to read the post and

the comment "they sound like a list of names ive called my penis over the years"

but when i put it on did like it was good

which abums do you think i should start with i like wecome to the jungle

im really new to heavy metal think i lkie it


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Meshuggah
> 
> Decapitated
> 
> ...


 Pantera/lamb of god are anything but standard :rockon:



PatrioticSteve said:


> Yes....yes you should, *some are melodic death metal and some are folk metal and some are power metal*...not everyones cuppa tea though


 I love metal as a whole, but ive never understood the whole sub-genre labelling thing, seems like a load of b0ll0x to me. Is it black, thrash, speed, extreme, grindcore, death, melodic...who cares????!!! If it's good, then listen. end of.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Bee to Bloodstock 2 times, couldn't go last year so went download...going back to Bloodstock this year.

My favourite band i have seen would have to be AC/DC but my favourite bands include;

Megadeth - hell i even have a megadeth tattoo

Metallica

Anthrax

Slayer

Amon Amarth

Iron Maiden

Municipal Waste

Decapitated

Decide

Hammerfall

Manowar

Forefather - kings of folk metal

Im mostly into thrash and death metal but i can listen to anything with a decent riff... been getting into a lot of folk metal recently too.

This years Bloodstock line up looks amazing and i cant wait. Anyone else going?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the closest to death metal I get is inflames. Superb band.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

DarkTranquility said:


> Arch Enemy destroy everyone...


She's lovely ain't she


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fcuking love Rammstein.

Also found these guys recently: 




It's a cover but it sounds awesome haha


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

welshflame said:



> PatrioticSteve. You my fellow ukm'er have amazing taste in music  . Im shocked you know sentenced One of my fav bands. Have you checked out Ville Laihiala's new band Poisonblack ? This thread has put a smile on my face haha


Yeah sentenced are a great band! I've tried poisonblack but they just aren't as good as sentenced, in my opinion anyway  Also forgot to mention I like SoiL and Drowning Pool (only when Ryan Mccombs joined up though)


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

DarkTranquility said:


> Arch Enemy destroy everyone...


Arch Enemy are actually alright haha, she is really pretty but she sounds like she'll rip your dick off when she sings! O_O Nice name btw, DT are a great band 

Also Puurboi, getting into folk metal ey? Good man!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I furking love metal, THE only real music made today. End of.

I was going to make a Metal thread as I am constantly discovering new flavours and bands!

Currently listening to:

Origin - Entity, fcking brutal

Ghost - Opus Eponymous

The Crown - Doomsday King

I could go on all day!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Megadeth

Meshuggah

Mastodon

NIN

Desalvo

Converge

Deftones

Refused

Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I listen to machine head when I train its good for that.

forgot about arch enemy.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't wait for Machine Heads new album, The Blackening was fcuking biblical!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Like a bit of oldish metal....

Sepultura, Nailbomb, Pantera.. even some Faith No More tunes


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Escape the Fate

Dead by April

Still Remains

Been hammering these lately, awesome bands.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I love these too, new album on the way aswell.
Any Opeth fans?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my Rammstein tickets on Friday :thumbup1: Anyone else going?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DarkTranquility said:


> Arch Enemy destroy everyone...


Never heard of them but I quite like this.... the further through the song it got the more I liked it 



quinn85 said:


> Pantera/lamb of god are anything but standard :rockon:
> 
> I love metal as a whole, but ive never understood the whole sub-genre labelling thing, seems like a load of b0ll0x to me. Is it black, thrash, speed, extreme, grindcore, death, melodic...who cares????!!! If it's good, then listen. end of.


Ditto mate :thumbup1:



Robsta said:


> She's lovely ain't she


I was about to write "wait til Robsta sees this thread" but you got here before me


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mmmm, Angela Gossow! Gotta love a woman that can scream like that!






This one can sing too!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Very true about Angela...just imagine her when she's ****ed off at you for taking over her half of the bed, she would literally eat you alive O_O.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously if you haven't already get Origin - Entity






Check these sites out too, it's where I find new and different artists/bands!

http://www.metalsucks.net/ Very humorous site!

http://www.metalstorm.net/home/

http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/index-l-en.html


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry mate that one isn't really my type, the only melo-death or partly death metal bands I like are Amon Amarth and Eluveitie, and Arch Enemy of course  I'm more into power metal and folk metal 

If your into 'em have you seen Sabaton's two new music videos?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Get some niche on!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Check out the metal storm link, they are quite big on Folk Metal iirc. I've got AA's new album just haven't given it a spin yet, I find I have to be in the right mood to listen to certain styles. This guy on facebook is posting up loads of new music to his blog everyday, dl via mediafire http://www.facebook.com/hardlyhxctpb


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Had a look at it, pretty good site  . Nowadays I get most of the new bands I like from infidelamsterdam's youtube channel


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not too keen on that Steve, I don't get along with much stuff thats got clean vocals!






This is more like it, I must give this album a play next time I'm at work!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

You listened to the album yet? So far it has to be my favourite or at least one of my favourite albums of all time  . Probably going to see 'em live in October/November  ! A great band which only made one album or so before splitting up has similar vocals to Amon Amarth's. Similar guitar riff's too


----------



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

Just got my rammstein ticket for Newcastle, any one else here like black label society?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> You listened to the album yet? So far it has to be my favourite or at least one of my favourite albums of all time  . Probably going to see 'em live in October/November  ! A great band which only made one album or so before splitting up has similar vocals to Amon Amarth's. Similar guitar riff's too


I still haven't got round to it yet! My missus is getting me a 160gb ipod for my bday so I can just bung everything on it. At the moment my 30gb one is full and I have to remove stuff to fit new stuff in and I have about 40 albums waiting to go on....

I'll put it in tonight though!

I forgot to plug my mates band aswell! 9BlinD - North London Bromance Core :lol:

Check them out on FB or myspaz


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

What is with all the shouting in this type of music? More like earbleed then metal.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold.

Nuff said. :cool2:


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

The blackening is one quality album. Got to see machine head, bodom and slipknot all on one night. Hectic pit! Loved it.

I can only listen to metal when I'm working out, nothing else can get me motivated. Has to be heavy!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> The blackening is one quality album. Got to see machine head, bodom and slipknot all on one night. Hectic pit! Loved it.
> 
> I can only listen to metal when I'm working out, nothing else can get me motivated. Has to be heavy!


Truer words have never been spoken! Nothing to get the anger going pumping out those last few vital reps!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is 'Your Demise' metal, not sure if they qualify, but they do shout everything, are loud and look like they needa a bath, anyway heard this tune last week and cant get it outa my head


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah they def qualify although not my type I'm afraid :whistling: . I prefer exhale growling to inhale screaming  Instrumentals are good though.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Im loving LeSkye at the moment, absolutely awesome music. They are a new band and have just launched there first album, they have a facebook page if you want to know more or find out the next venue for a gig. http://www.facebook. com/pages/LeSkye/123 787645302

also a few sample songs featured on this page; http://www.facebook.com/pages/LeSkye/123787645302?sk=app_178091127385


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> they sound like a list of names ive called my penis over the years


Bars have you really called your penis "This is a bit of a guilty pleasure." And "some other smaller ones" ???????


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

old school thrash drive by!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Bars have you really called your penis "This is a bit of a guilty pleasure." And "some other smaller ones" ???????


im afraid yes, my knob has more names than P Diddy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> im afraid yes, my knob has more names than P Diddy


And P Diddy is one of them !!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

@PatrioticSteve, Surtur Rising is epic! Had about 3 listens to it so far! Definately one of their best efforts!

Have you ever heard of these guys The Crown? More carzy Swedes! I must visit Sweden one day!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

you wanna listen to some real metal whilst training?

Converge

Messhuggar

Pig Destroyer

Down

Superjoint Ritual

Sabbath

Lamb of God

Devil Sold His Soul

Sylosis

Suicide Silence

Cannibal Corpse

Mastadon

Sepultura

Job For a Cowboy

Isis

All Shall Perish

White Zombie

Haunted

to name a few


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Some seriously good taste here ! For myself - Amon , Cathedral , Cannibal Corpse , Cryptopsy , Death , Deicide , Entombed , Lamb , Nile , Obituary , Opeth , Rammstein (got tickets for 02 in Feb) . If you love Rammstein , give a band called Unheilig a go , fantastic stuff


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is 'Your Demise' metal, not sure if they qualify, but they do shout everything, are loud and look like they needa a bath, anyway heard this tune last week and cant get it outa my head


Hardcore but yeh anything that makes you wanna smash someone is classed as metal imo


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Phill Anselmo will F**k you up!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Phill Anselmo will F**k you up!


 Superjoint Ritual, fcuking brutal, I can't listen to more than a few songs, it's toooo much!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

F**king hell!! I only got Iron Maiden out of that...how about pantera, machine head, five finger death punch, ac/dc, led zepplin, slipknot(oh yeah), limp bizkit...the list goes on..I have dinner too eat!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this music played by guitarists who wish they were Ritchie Blackmore, and sung by singers who REALLY wanted to be Axl Rose, but none of them were talented enough, so they make this drivel instead?

Please feel free to flame away.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Is this music played by guitarists who wish they were Ritchie Blackmore, and sung by singers who REALLY wanted to be Axl Rose, but none of them were talented enough, so they make this drivel instead?
> 
> Please feel free to flame away.


Horses for courses buddy:rolleyes:


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Iron Maiden are in Cardiff on the 1st August. I am there!!!!!

Amon Amarth, class act, saw them when they toured with Slayer and Trivium and the dissapointing live Mastadon but good on cd....

Megadeth and Anthrax gotta be in there. Enslaved is another one that is in my head right now.

Rammstein \o/

Guilty pleasure - Atreyu. Love their lead sails album!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Is this music played by guitarists who wish they were Ritchie Blackmore, and sung by singers who REALLY wanted to be Axl Rose, but none of them were talented enough, so they make this drivel instead?
> 
> Please feel free to flame away.


There are some really good metal vocalist's out there for eg, corey Taylor, Phil Anselmo, Serj from soad, Lane Stayley Alice In Chains to name a few. And metal guitarists are pretty technical. Check a band out called Sikth-song peep show, and they are a grindcore band. Axl Rose got nothing on Robert Plant!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

is that the only type of music you listen to, metal?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> is that the only type of music you listen to, metal?


Nah mate, metal is only a lil spec of what I listen too. Im into Hip Hop mainly, but like a bit of jazz, blues, classical, electronic and even acoustic. Im a musician so I have to have a wide range.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

another old school thrash drive by!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> is that the only type of music you listen to, metal?


You have read the thread title haven't you?

'Fraid so buddy.

There are so many different styles and genres though, enough for every mood/feeling/emotion.

Most other music nowadays is made purely for commercial gain and is completely lacking artistic input.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> You have read the thread title haven't you?
> 
> 'Fraid so buddy.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

check my old band out

http://www.myspace.com/nohopeforhardcore

half way down that page is 3 songs by a band called Nikita

They too are a metal band I used to play in


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Opeth have released the first track form their forthcoming album 'Heritage' out on september, can't wait for this!

http://stereogum.com/766792/opeth-the-devils-orchard-stereogum-premiere/franchises/haunting-the-chapel/


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

In a bit of a tight spot.....I can either watch Amon Amarth and Dark Tranquility play live, OR eluveitie, OR!!!!! Manowar!

Don't know who to go for D:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Amon!

I'm getting a ticket for Machin'Fu*king' Head @Wembley for sure! Haven't been to a gig for ages!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GreedyBen said:


> Amon!
> 
> I'm getting a ticket for Machin'Fu*king' Head @Wembley for sure! Haven't been to a gig for ages!


Quality band..........got all their albums


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of Turisas? Barely known but are one of the best bands I've heard of....very underrated

Waited a year and no bands I liked were playing in London and now suddenly almost ALL the bands I like are playing literally all within one-two months!


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> check my old band out
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/nohopeforhardcore
> 
> ...


I was genuinely interested in hearing this - especially when I saw that you are fans of Converge. Unfortunately myspace is so sh1te I can't even figure out how to play a tune on it now.


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Actually it's working on firefox. Good stuff, nice recordings as well


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not a metalhead, but a massive Metallica fan, need to go see them again before they call it a day.

Few of my mates are proper metal heads though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm really liking Chimairas new album 'The Age Of Hell', it's not as dark as 'The Venom Inside' and they have a new drummer I think.

Bit of a self appreciating vid but I love the song


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

JamesIre said:


> Actually it's working on firefox. Good stuff, nice recordings as well


 Cheers dude it was recorded by Todd Campbell, son of Phil of motorhead. Shame our vocalist had a ****ed up throat for the time we recorded though.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

listen to this if you want to hear a beast


----------



## JamesIre (May 31, 2011)

Desalvo are the best hardcore band I've heard for a while. Search for their album - Mood Poisoner


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm really liking Chimairas new album 'The Age Of Hell', it's not as dark as 'The Venom Inside' and they have a new drummer I think.
> 
> Bit of a self appreciating vid but I love the song


Much love for Chimaira!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

aqua

steps

jedward

will young

sugababes

s club 7

peter andre

Harder than all of ye


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

old school drive by!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Seen these support Converge a few years ago


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Staind fan myself, esp the earlier stuff and brand new stuff.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Im not a metal head at all,but i used to give a lad a lift to work and he is the lead singer in this band,they won this years battle of the bands comp in manchester and got the chance to play a metal fest a couple of weeks ago....when he played this to me i just said`it makes my ears fcuking bleed` he replied `good its supposed to` lol

Just wondered if this is the kind of stuff you lot like or not


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> old school drive by!


I do like a bit of Entombed!








Rob68 said:


> Im not a metal head at all,but i used to give a lad a lift to work and he is the lead singer in this band,they won this years battle of the bands comp in manchester and got the chance to play a metal fest a couple of weeks ago....when he played this to me i just said`it makes my ears fcuking bleed` he replied `good its supposed to` lol
> 
> Just wondered if this is the kind of stuff you lot like or not


Not sure if I like it but it's certainly heavy enough!


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Much love for Chimaira!


Unbelievable band lads,

My mate just played me the new album and I was defiantly impressed with the new sound. Impressed with his new melodic singing as well!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Used to listen to these on leg days


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

im into

deicide

cannibal corpse

death

prostitute disfigurement

nile

obituary

six feet under

pungent stench

dismember

bolt thrower

at the gates

also love pantera,slayer,megadeth etc


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I love my megdeath, skid row, metalica, motley. Althogh I also like Chesney Hawkes


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Althogh I also like Chesney Hawkes


perhaps maybe not admit that ay matey


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

big shrek said:


> perhaps maybe not admit that ay matey


Hey, he is my one and only, nobody i'd rather be


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Hey, he is THE END OF A BELL nobody i'd WANT TO be


hehehehe


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Just kidding he has got a face i could smack forever


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Just kidding he has got a face i could smack forever


a face only a mother could love


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mastodons new album HAS to be leaked any day soon...


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

this is what i get my groove on to


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I just saw this the other day, great video!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't really like this type of music but here is my contribution.

Randoms....





















Tbh I do not understand the culture surrounding this type of music, it is really quite disturbing and offensive IMO.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Culture?

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/330596185/opeth?tab=summary

Opeths new album has been up for a week! I didn't realise until just now.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DarkTranquility said:


> Arch Enemy destroy everyone...


What is the fcuk is this ****e.

I don't get it, seriously this type of music is satans music and these people throwin up hand signs replicating that of a horned demon.

It's like they are embrasing darkness, these people have serious issues.

They need a bit o Tupac to sort them out...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh hell no you just didn't! Angela Gossow would tear you a new ar5hole bro!!

If you don't like it though, post stuff on the youtube comments. You'll soon get shouted down :tongue:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea that 'woman' sort of looks demented wouldn't surprise me if she tried to cut me up.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this is funny as fook!!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats Corey Taylor from Slipknot guest vocals on that I think, 'Feel the Steel' great album!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

there aint enough bands like steel panther about is there mate - shame they werent picked over rage against the machine for the infamous 'stop simon cowell from getting the xmas number 1' facebook thing lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> there aint enough bands like steel panther about is there mate - shame they werent picked over rage against the machine for the infamous 'stop simon cowell from getting the xmas number 1' facebook thing lol


Maybe this year ha ha!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

After just watching cannibal corpse I'm left feeling disturbed,and bewildered as to how anyone could possibly enjoy that, I mean how the fcuk do you sing along to that sh1t?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

It's such a diverse genre so you tend to almost specialise in one area of the music if you know what I mean? So if you like your sounds brutal you are always looking for or drawn to more brutal sounding bands. In time you get accustomed to it aswell!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Rammstein are my all time fav, absolutely brilliant live too. Have my tickets booked for feb


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> After just watching cannibal corpse I'm left feeling disturbed,and bewildered as to how anyone could possibly enjoy that, I mean how the fcuk do you sing along to that sh1t?


its not about singing along, its about the feeling of the music, the aggression, the fcuk you attitude etc.

its not pop and its not meant to appeal to a wide audience


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> After just watching cannibal corpse I'm left feeling disturbed,and bewildered as to how anyone could possibly enjoy that, I mean how the fcuk do you sing along to that sh1t?


In your opinion. Personally I think they're are awesome and I'm into all styles of music. Clearly you don't know that much otherwise you would appreciate what is going on musically. As a musician myself I can understand what Cannibal Corpse is all about. Been in a few death metal bands myself mate and trust me it can be tough. These guys are well up there. Some may say they started the whole death metal deathcore scene.Music doesn't have to be understood its called expressionism.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> It's such a diverse genre so you tend to almost specialise in one area of the music if you know what I mean? So if you like your sounds brutal you are always looking for or drawn to more brutal sounding bands. In time you get accustomed to it aswell!


Not necessarily. I'm a massive fan of hip hop and I have played guitar in many death metal and hardcore bands.Hell I love classical and blues with a passion too. If you play an instrument you would understand that you cant just play the same **** everyday. You go mad. Progression is the key like most things. I see what your saying though. I know people who only listen to 1 genre. And they know **** all about whats happening musically. Just that they like it and they're following a scene. But that's fine.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I prefer synergy with my music, rather than just flat out technical precision. I don't mind it sometimes but it's boring reading 13 year old boys comment on how tight someone's playing is when you go on youtube, rather than just sitting back and enjoying.

It's like when twista raps, just because it's faster doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

One from my old band for the hardcore heads 






For anyone interested in a free download

http://www.last.fm/music/No+Hope+For+Heroes


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Not necessarily. I'm a massive fan of hip hop and I have played guitar in many death metal and hardcore bands.Hell I love classical and blues with a passion too. If you play an instrument you would understand that you cant just play the same **** everyday. You go mad. Progression is the key like most things. I see what your saying though. I know people who only listen to 1 genre. And they know **** all about whats happening musically. Just that they like it and they're following a scene. But that's fine.


I know f*ck all about music in general, I just like what I like regardless of what it's been tagged as.

Just some stuff takes getting accustomed to or needs a few listens before you can pass judgement?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The new Mastodon album is up on isohunt now, can't wait to give this a go! http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/333882937/mastodon?tab=summary


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i also love these,seen em a few times-1st time was 16 years ago





















gotta love "the hazard"


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

some more top choices by me


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

And Machine Heads new one is out too http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/333876901/machine+head?tab=summary

Damn I'm getting slow on these! Just waiting for 'Until I Feel Nothing' from Carnifex now!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

what are machine head like these days i went off them after the burning red,have they gone back to more old school type fast thrash or not?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

big shrek said:


> what are machine head like these days i went off them after the burning red,have they gone back to more old school type fast thrash or not?


Haven't had a proper listen to the new album but their last 'The Blackening' was very good.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone like Parkway Drive?

When I first heard them I thought they were just another ****ty hardcore/scene band, but they are actually pretty good. Listen to them all the time in the gym.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chew said:


> Anyone like Parkway Drive?
> 
> When I first heard them I thought they were just another ****ty hardcore/scene band, but they are actually pretty good. Listen to them all the time in the gym.


Yeah quite like them, not a fan of 'Deep Blue' but their earlier efforts are fine by me!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't really decide whether I like Deep Blue or Horizons better. Both have some brilliant songs. 'Carrion' and 'Home Is For The Heartless' from Deep Blue are good but so are 'Boneyards', 'Horizons' and 'Five Months' off of Horizons.

Too many good songs to make a decision!


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been away for a while but I'm back now, I'm going to be seeing Insomnium live in November...should check 'em out, they're now my favourite band.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Grew up on this!!!! mint


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

One my old Sepultura faves!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Been listening to these guys a bit the last few days,


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

BOOM MOTHER Fcuker.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Bought 3 cd's this week: Job For A Cowboy - Ruination, Parkway Drive - Deep Blue and The Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual.

Parkway Drive is the only one I'd actually heard before I bought it. Job For A Cowboy are pretty good, this was the first time I'd ever heard them, only ever heard my mates talking about them. I'm still waiting for the new TBDM album to get delivered. Not really listened to them since Miasma came out.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

^ You must be the only guy still paying for music :lol:

Loving Machine Heads new album even if it is a bit short.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha I use spotify quite a lot but I still like to have the physical CD.

I was in HMV the other day with my gf and I spotted a copy of Emperor - In The Nightside Eclipse, an album I've wanted for ages but never bothered getting. So that was duly purchased.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Chew said:


> Bought 3 cd's this week: Job For A Cowboy - Ruination, Parkway Drive - Deep Blue and The Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual.
> 
> Parkway Drive is the only one I'd actually heard before I bought it. Job For A Cowboy are pretty good, this was the first time I'd ever heard them, only ever heard my mates talking about them. I'm still waiting for the new TBDM album to get delivered. Not really listened to them since Miasma came out.


Job For A Cowboy album Genesis is truly awesome. If you like them search, Through The Eyes Of The Dead and All Shall Perish


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Job For A Cowboy album Genesis is truly awesome. If you like them search, Through The Eyes Of The Dead and All Shall Perish


Yeah my mate says that Genesis is a good album. I'll need to pick it up at some point.

I can confirm that The Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual is awesome. It might actually be better than Miasma, not decided yet.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The new Carnifex album is out now, 'Until I Feel Nothing'

http://www.vevo.com/watch/carnifex/until-i-feel-nothing/USCIV1164807


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Yes....yes you should, some are melodic death metal and some are folk metal and some are power metal...not everyones cuppa tea though


Ya not kidding mate, plain awful all that screaming and shouting, it sounds like a load of pigs being slaughtered.


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya not kidding mate, plain awful all that screaming and shouting, it sounds like a load of pigs being slaughtered.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya not kidding mate, plain awful all that screaming and shouting, it sounds like a load of pigs being slaughtered.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The new Steel Panther album is fcuking great


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

big shrek said:


> i also love these,seen em a few times-1st time was 16 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to really like Biohazard. I remember being on stage with them in Bradford Rio's on the State of the World Address tour (supported by Downset and Dog Eat Dog). Listened to a few of their more recent albums fairly recently and I cringed a bit, but I guess times and people change.

Did you hear what happened to Evan Seinfeld? He married Tera Patrick (famous pornstar in case you didn't know) and appeared in some films himself. Bit different.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I think they announce some of the Download lineup this month!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone else like these guys?






Going to see Machine Head, Bring Me The Horizon, Devildriver and Darkest Hour tomorrow @ Wembley, haven't been to a gig in too long!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Anyone else like these guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think that Darkest Hour are the best band on that line up.

I've seen Devildriver twice though and they are awesome live.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Speaking of gigs, I went to see these guys last week:






It was mental, one of the best gigs I've been to in a while.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone who is interested in Pantera, Down, Superjoint then check Phils interview. The man is a story for sure. Talks about bands drug addiction etc


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ACDC.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chew said:


> I actually think that Darkest Hour are the best band on that line up.
> 
> I've seen Devildriver twice though and they are awesome live.


Never really listened to much of their stuff for some reason? You smoking crack by the way? I can't wait for the 'MACHINE FU*KING HEAD' chant before they come on, THE best band I've seen live! If Devildriver do some of their older stuff it will go crazy, not too sure how BMTH will be live though?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

fcuk Iron Maiden I listen to Iron Monkey


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Never really listened to much of their stuff for some reason? You smoking crack by the way? I can't wait for the 'MACHINE FU*KING HEAD' chant before they come on, THE best band I've seen live! If Devildriver do some of their older stuff it will go crazy, not too sure how BMTH will be live though?


Haha I've never been a really big Machinehead fan. They do have some good songs though, I like the one that says something about a shotgun blast in the lyrics, can't remember the name off the top of my head.

Bring Me The Horizon are awful live - at least they were when they supported Killswitch Engage a few years ago. Oli Sykes is one of the biggest ****ers in the metal scene and has a face you would never tire of slapping.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chew said:


> Haha I've never been a really big Machinehead fan. They do have some good songs though, I like the one that says something about a shotgun blast in the lyrics, can't remember the name off the top of my head.
> 
> Bring Me The Horizon are awful live - at least they were when they supported Killswitch Engage a few years ago. Oli Sykes is one of the biggest ****ers in the metal scene and has a face you would never tire of slapping.







Oh, this one?


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Oh, this one?


That's the very one.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

They played this @ Wembley stadium last time I saw them. Mental.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Machine Head were great last sat, must have done 15 songs!

New Lamb Of God album next year!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wont set foot in the gym without my metal mix. I'm more of a slayer, metallica megadeth man myself but I will check out some of the bands listed in this thread. Always good to broaden ones musical tasts. Good thread.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I went watching machine head in manc on tue , missed the 1st band liked D.D

Bmth getting bottled and going on about how much they were earning was kind of entertaining for a little bit

But really enjoyed machine head all in all a great night


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't really get the time to listen to many of the modern bands now but have always loved Rock/metal/punk and listen to bands from the late 60's through to the modern era, most of my time spent listening to and going to gigs was mid 80's through to mid 90's saw pretty much all of the major bands much of my early influence metal wise:

Early Metallica, Megadeth, Onslaught, Anthrax, Slayer, Venom, Candlemass, Xentrix, Annihilator, Testament, Acid Reign, Toxik etc... toggether with all of the rock and hard rock bands of the 80's and 90's. Also Suicidal tendencies, Ramones, Black Flag, Dead Kennedy's, Misfits KingsX etc...


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Really into Walking with Strangers at the moment,






Had Eyes of a Traitor on repeat for months now. Also loving Mureau, Asking Alexandria, Us From Outside, We Came As Romans, August Burns Red, Parkway Drive, Your Memorial, While She Sleeps, Misery Signals, Legend, I The Breather, Heart In Hand, The Ghost Inside, For The Fallen Dreams, Emmure, Blind Witness, Buried in Verona... ahh i could go on for hours


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Would you like my opinion, Mikey? :lol: :lol::laugh:

:cowboy:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

neurospike7 said:


> Would you like my opinion, Mikey? :lol: :lol::laugh:
> 
> :cowboy:


mmmmm, everyone is entiltled to one. Although this is a metal thread


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Vehemence were one of the first death metal bands that I liked. I think they've split up now.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

satan worshippers of UKM you mean


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone going to the Destroyers of The Faith tour in march? The Glasgow date is on the night of my mates birthday so we're going to go along and get smashed. A couple of days off from work already booked!

http://www.metalhammer.co.uk/top-posts/metal-hammer-presents-destroyers-of-the-faith/


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm really liking Black Veil Brides right now, along with FFDP, Bullet for my valentine, Stone Sour, Thin Lizzy etc, plus I am into Rock Blues also.....

I'd say the heaviest I go is Inflames, Slipnot (some of their stuff, not all) Arch Enemy, Cradle etc.....depending on mood tbh


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> satan worshippers of UKM you mean


You would be referring to black/death metal... not my type of thing at all. One of the reasons I like metal so much is the fact the lyrics are 1000x better with more meaning than most other genre's


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i like some rock! there is a really good rock night in notts, rock city <3 x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

benicillin said:


> You would be referring to black/death metal... not my type of thing at all. One of the reasons I like metal so much is the fact the lyrics are 1000x better with more meaning than most other genre's


well no rock genre compares to hip hop for lyrically ability CHUMP


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like alot of music types but Metallica are probably my fav band out of everything. Not very hard core by todays standard of Scandenavian people screaming down the microphone but with out Metallica most that **** wouldent exist today!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well no rock genre compares to hip hop for lyrically ability CHUMP


Yes, you're right. I just love hearing about how famous and rich hip hop artists are, what cars they're driving, how many b1tches they screw yada yada yada... (I do like hip hop just for the record :lol: )


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

benicillin said:


> Yes, you're right. I just love hearing about how famous and rich hip hop artists are, what cars they're driving, how many b1tches they screw yada yada yada... (I do like hip hop just for the record :lol: )


....another racist.... I know this cos you are white!

THE DEVIL!!! :lol:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Alot of rock going on in this thread guys. Some of it soft as s h i t. It's suppose to be a metal thread so let's get it going again


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Beatdowns! Get your beatdowns!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

check KID ROCK out


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the stuff....


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Machine heads new album ... unto the locust.

fvcking incredible!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> check KID ROCK out


Err he's not my type. Especially now he sings.....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

This is it:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Must say, I'm blown away by Unto The Locust..................Who We Are is fcuking Genius.....


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

METALZZZ!!! RAWR


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Must say, I'm blown away by Unto The Locust..................Who We Are is fcuking Genius.....


Robb did a little motivational/we are all one/spread the love kind of speech before playing this at Wembley, it was a 'special' moment!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GreedyBen said:


> Robb did a little motivational/we are all one/spread the love kind of speech before playing this at Wembley, it was a 'special' moment!


I bet it was absolutely awesome mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just making a little playlist for a small gathering at mine, don't think these will go down with some of my mates birds but it's my house and they are getting off lightly :lol:






These guys crack me up and have a film on the way, this is some of the promo


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Must say, I'm blown away by Unto The Locust..................Who We Are is fcuking Genius.....


This is the end is my fave. Great album!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

B is for Bloodbath - Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeths' side band - tongu in cheek Swedish death metal :devil2:


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

Got tickets for Rammstein next month!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

ERIK RUTAN. man is a frikeeeeen genius.






suffocation of course.






these guys just broke out into the mainstream. female vocalist?


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Im a rammstein fan been to see them twice also,

also like,

marylyn manson

nirvana

metallica

ACDC

guilty pleasure - nickelback ha ha

hate - guns n roses/jedward


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Download festival announcement tonight fellas if anyone's goin


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

TECH any1?





















MESHUUGGGGGGGGGGGAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HH


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chambers9k said:


> Download festival announcement tonight fellas if anyone's goin


I keep meaning to go, it's just last gig I went to I smashed someone cos they kept standing on my fcuking feet. So may wait till its a cant miss lineup


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I keep meaning to go, it's just last gig I went to I smashed someone cos they kept standing on my fcuking feet. So may wait till its a cant miss lineup


I try and get every year, it's a great weekend mate.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> I try and get every year, it's a great weekend mate.


Just the ticket prices are borderline offensive!


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

chris4aka said:


> Im a rammstein fan been to see them twice also,
> 
> also like,
> 
> ...


Yup - like all those. Saw Rammstein last year - superb. Saw GnR back in the day too.

Last gig was something very different though - Amaral.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Just the ticket prices are borderline offensive!


I never said it was a cheap weekend! Lol, Leeds, Glastonbury, download they all cost a bomb and go up every year. But I can guarantee you'd have an awesome weekend


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Waggy New Year! Hope you're having a good one....*

**

Down to business - the first batch of bands announced for Download Festival are;*

Soundgarden

Tenacious D

Chase And Status Live

Biffy Clyro

You Me At Six

*

*

"We are beyond psyched to play Download 2012. It will be a huge year for the band and what better way to celebrate than bring it all to our UK family at Download. See you there!" barks Matt Cameron of SOUNDGARDEN.*Scottish rockers BIFFY CLYRO bring their incendiary live show to Donington for the 5th time in their career, whilst TENACIOUS D - Jack Black and Kyle Gass' comedy-tinged rock act - and London Electronic / Dubstep duo CHASE & STATUS LIVE will both make their Download debut, the latter as special guests to The Prodigy. Also up,*YOU ME AT SIX, the UK rockers who have gone from strength to strength with most recent album Sinners Never Sleep reaching No. 3 in the UK charts.

There's also prodigy, Metallica and sabbath. 9 more bands announced tonight


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

The Prodigy (Headliners)

Metallica (Headliners)

Black Sabbath (Headliners)

Anthrax

August Burns Red

Biffy Clyro

Chase and Status

Devildriver

Devin Townsend Project

Lamb Of God

Little Angels

Machine Head

Soundgarden

Tenacious D

Trivium

Ugly Kid Joe

You Me At Six

Announced so far


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Biffy Clyro and Chase and Status wtf..... they'll get pelted!

Whats the chances of Lamb of God and Machine Head being on the same day? That would be worth paying for.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Yeah they have a few different bands to mix it up a little. Try and cater for all crowds. Log and mh on the same day would be likely I would say


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

hey uk-m metalheads , got a pair of tickets for Rammstein at the 02 for sale in the next couple of weeks , just looking for the face value back plus recorded delivery let me know if interested , cheers


----------



## dannyt (Jan 26, 2011)

dannyt said:


> hey uk-m metalheads , got a pair of tickets for Rammstein at the 02 for sale in the next couple of weeks , just looking for the face value back plus recorded delivery let me know if interested , cheers


ps support band is Death Stars cheers


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm all for download. Simply to see Sabbath and Soundgarden 

Think Tenecious D will be a laugh mind


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to see The Black Dahlia Murder in glasgow tonight. Should be good.

They are being supported by Skeletonwitch and Fleshgod Apocalypse.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Lamb of God's new album 'Resolution' is on isohunt already http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/369841293/lamb+of+god?tab=summary :thumb:

Almost looking forward to going to work tomorrow to listen to it in peace!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder were good last night.

The fact that both my mates were drunk and I was sober ruined it a bit though. Not because I wasn't drunk - I don't need to drink to enjoy a gig - more because they were starting to get pretty annoying.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had Resolution on constantly for the last two days :rockon:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

The best riffs of the last few years...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Pure class


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I've had Resolution on constantly for the last two days :rockon:


Whats it like mate? As good as sacrement?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

pretty techy.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> Whats it like mate? As good as sacrement?


I think so! Sh1ts on Wrath!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Devil's music


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Devil's music


Walk with me in hell


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> Walk with me in hell


 :confused1:

Don't tell me I've just gone and named some obscure rock band>>??

I cannot stand this music is it's so negative


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Don't tell me I've just gone and named some obscure rock band>>??
> 
> I cannot stand this music is it's so negative


It's a song, and that's a pretty big generalisation there.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

However I too can do that,

If you wanna listen to money cars and ho's listen to hip hop.

If you wanna listen to some cow whining about her ex listen to pop.

And if you wanna bore yourself into a coma listen to Coldplay


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Right guys ...somebody TRY help me out here...been a die hard since 83......

However i cant think for the life of me what the band or song is called......its around 85 86 time i think.

Thrash band...starts of with a guys face fairly up close to the screen and the first word he comes out with is "autumn"......anybody know...a long shot but fcuked if i can remember it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

chambers9k said:


> It's a song, and that's a pretty big generalisation there.


yeah it is lol.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Im more of an All That Remains, Slipknot, Disturbed man myself


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Scar Symmetry, another amazing band!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

pea head said:


> Right guys ...somebody TRY help me out here...been a die hard since 83......
> 
> However i cant think for the life of me what the band or song is called......its around 85 86 time i think.
> 
> Thrash band...starts of with a guys face fairly up close to the screen and the first word he comes out with is "autumn"......anybody know...a long shot but fcuked if i can remember it.


Any idea of the band? Possible culprits; Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Testament, Suicidal Tendencies, Anthrax, Annhilator, Kreator, Death Angel, Exodus? Bit early for me :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Heres some of what I listened to at work today, takes me a while to get into different bands but these are all pretty cool imo :thumb:





















Skeletonwitch - Cleaver of souls - can't find on y'tube


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

And these


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> Any idea of the band? Possible culprits; Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Testament, Suicidal Tendencies, Anthrax, Annhilator, Kreator, Death Angel, Exodus? Bit early for me :lol:


Def not them mate...i grew up knowing all of them...its really doing my fcuking nut in.


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

pea head said:


> Def not them mate...i grew up knowing all of them...its really doing my fcuking nut in.


Unearth? Evile?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

alright fellow metal heads just seeingif anyone is free 2n and wants to see mastodon in manc

ive got a spare ticket and woul rather someone get to use it than it get wasted


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I listen to black metal, Darkthrone, burzum, aryan terrorist,nattefrost,satanic warmaster to name a few. Bloodstock in derby has a lot of good bands on this year including Mayhem..... Sweet.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bumping for ticket

fre to a good home


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whos the band that didm barbie girl? they were good


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

u mean aqua.....or did someone do a cover haha


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

He means Aqua.

:spam:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Austrian Death Machine.........Arnie loves it :beer:


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> pretty techy.


check out the band ERRA if you like BOO, straight up awesome!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

pea head said:


> Austrian Death Machine.........Arnie loves it :beer:







Ha ha, nutters!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> u mean aqua.....or did someone do a cover haha


I love some of the pop covers people have done...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Technically not metal ... However I quite like lacuna coil new album
> 
> Prob cause I'd like to give Christine scabbia the boabie




I would :drool:

Anyway if you have't got Resolution, hit yourself with something blunt, hard.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

des****ssssssssed


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

mroe tech tech tech tech


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

great video, takes the p!ss outa generic rap vids.


----------



## Protiensus (Oct 23, 2011)

Stuff metal!


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Protiensus said:


> Stuff metal!


Love the metal or GTFO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Protiensus said:


> Stuff metal!


Really constructive...with 10 posts to boot...dont like metal....find some gay other music site you can"like"


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone like these guys? They get a lot of sh1t on facebook for chainging their musical style but they don't care! Norwich lads


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Flippin' 'eck this thread is still going?! Haha glad to see it! Hope you're all doing alright, found a good few bands that I now listen to thanks to you lot  .


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I like Kate Bush and, I like her bush, even if she is about fifty-two now, It would be a privelege to hearing her hit those high notes, esp. if I gave her one up the golden hole, lovely!

Jeff and Tim Buckley, the Doors, Love, Beatles, Stones, Bowie, Nick Drake, Paul Young (guilty pleasure), Ultravox, Blur, Blondie, ELO, Supertramp, Supergrass, The Pixies, QOTSA, oh anything and everything, I've just cum. Nowt' to do with listing bands, my elderly neighbour is sunbathing topless! Well, desperatimes times and all that!

HEHEHE!!!


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Lamb of God is my PR dead lift music

Amon Amarth is my cutting down/lean stage at the gym

All that Remains is my shoulders day music

Iron Maiden, Metallica, Megadeth, Dream Theatre, Chimaira and Children of bodom are just some of the many artists on my ipod

Of course I'm weird or satan or emo (something like that) in the eyes of my friends because I lsten to music that isn't autotuned and sung by ugly annoying plastic cnuts (Rihanna and Nicki Minaj)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are "Desecration" any good? I don't know a fkn thing about this metallic music...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Are "Desecration" any good? I don't know a fkn thing about this metallic music...


Any links? Millions of bands with names like that 

And why the fcuk not???


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Flippin' 'eck this thread is still going?! Haha glad to see it! Hope you're all doing alright, found a good few bands that I now listen to thanks to you lot  .


Still going! Me too mate, need some new stuff now though so if anyone has any 2012 releases that are tasteful? :devil2:

Oh yeah how could I have forgot this!!!! :rockon:


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice one lad! Not the same type of metal I usually listen to but Pantera are pretty refreshing to listen to once in a while  Here's a few good bands I've been listening to recently.


























ENJOY!  .


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Like alot of metal but not so much death metal. The closest thing I like to that is Opeth, Inflames and Soilwork. But I tend to listen to metal bands like Tool, Dream Theater, Disturbed and Metallica through to things like Deftones, POD and Thrice etc...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A few of my personal favourites.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

metalica are my fav and a bit of ramstien ,i do the door on rock and indie nights at a local night club always a good night


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

TheBob said:


> What metal blogs do people visits
> 
> A wee list would be nice


metalsucks.net

metalstorm.net

spiritofmetal.com


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Loving this Fisthammer album - Devour All You See


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

metal heads and musicians please add my page if you have fb 

http://www.facebook.com/OffTheWallGuitarRepairs


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm mainly a dance music fan but my brother got me into metal.

Quite like System of a down - sometimes a bit shouty but cant deny the energy of it all (great to fire you up before squatting). Radio / Video is quite melodic with a great guitar lick.

Megadeath - Yeah bit cheesy and might loose a bit of credibility with this one but quite like Tout Le Monde, Sweating Bullets and Mechanix.

Iron Maiden - Fear of the dark a personal favourite.

Pretty sure the modern day metalhead would turn their nose up at this lot but a good "gateway" listen if your not familiar with this type of music.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> metal heads and musicians please add my page if you have fb
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/OffTheWallGuitarRepairs


Done!



2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm mainly a dance music fan but my brother got me into metal.
> 
> Quite like System of a down - sometimes a bit shouty but cant deny the energy of it all (great to fire you up before squatting). Radio / Video is quite melodic with a great guitar lick.
> 
> ...


Tis all metal brother


----------



## PatrioticSteve (Jul 26, 2011)

So how's everyone here doing? I seem to have a habit of disappearing from these forums for a while...anyone ever been to bloodstock by the way? Thinking about getting tickets if it isn't too late.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Personal favourite of mine... polyrhythmic, heavy sh!t.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Not read the thread but was listening to this on the train earlier

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypfKDGRoXus&feature=related

From one of my all time favourite metal albums.

top 5

1. Sepultura Chaos AD

2. Paradise Lost Shades of God

3. Machine Head Burn My eyes

4. Rage against the Machine, Rage against the Machine

5 Black sabbath, Black sabbath


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Ive played in a few metal bands in my time like. Was always more interested in the tunefull stuff with harmonies and catchy vocals etc, influenced by these bands in particular.....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats up fellow metal listeners? Stumbled upon this site the other day http://getmetal.org/, the links didn't work but it gave me some ideas to search for on other sites of musical borrowing :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I DEFY YOU NOT TO BREAK YOUR PERSONAL BEST WITH THIS BITCHING TUNE


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

And a cheesy one!






I'm eagerly awaiting the new Ghost and Sylosis albums, any others you are waiting for?


----------



## !brett! (Dec 4, 2009)

i've just had a scan through the thread and i couldn't see much about download festival (sorry if there is loads and i've missed it) but who went? And if so who was your favourite band? For me metallica were amazing and i'm so glad i saw periphery and not sabbath!! Anyone going to any good london gigs soon? I'd hate to miss something special!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who listens to Jimi Hendrix in the gym :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

does no one listen to Dimu borgir ?


----------



## !brett! (Dec 4, 2009)

when i was in the royal navy we had dimmu borgir and behemoth playing all the time in the chippy shack!... i love em both!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> does no one listen to Dimu borgir ?


Sometimes!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I was at download. Metallica were awesome as we're trivium and machine head. Oh and slash with myles Kennedy were amazing too. Going this year it's going to be HEAVY !!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Sometimes!


I listen to that when i have a really crazy session !


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I really like this band atm, the singer has such a nice voice


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I really like this band atm, the singer has such a nice voice


**** i love it! Wish i could rep you again for taht!


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Gotta love metal when lifting! Gets me more pumped than dance etc, great for cardio too :')


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone listen to tool?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AaronBurns said:


> Anyone listen to tool?







Me! Got Lateralus and 10,000 Days!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

AaronBurns said:


> Anyone listen to tool?


love em' good ole Maynard James Keenan, loved A Perfect Circle too 

Nine Inch Nails another of my favs, before Trent Reznor went all techno, his old sh!t was awesome


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Me! Got Lateralus and 10,000 Days!


Yes! YOU MUST HAVE BEEN HIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> love em' good ole Maynard James Keenan, loved A Perfect Circle too
> 
> Nine Inch Nails another of my favs, before Trent Reznor went all techno, his old sh!t was awesome


Yes! Love NiN, his old stuff like Wish etc is amazing especially when training!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh and KYUSS, Fcuking serious awesomeness going down there!! used to be a massive fan of Pantera too lol

Guitar in this makes me want to jizz my pants


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Oh and KYUSS, Fcuking serious awesomeness going down there!! used to be a massive fan of Pantera too lol
> 
> Guitar in this makes me want to jizz my pants
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm coming over from the Hardcore music thread to spread some love for all things metal 

I do love Pantera, Slayer, early metallica, GWAR, Fear Factory, Disturbed.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Not a metal head myself, but like all sorts of music from mowtown to dubstep lol Need to build up my metal collection on the youtube playlists.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not technically metal but she's fit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

The new Sylosis album is nothing short of epic. And they are British, get behind them!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Batsh*t mental!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I am digging this thread up:devil2:


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'M HOME!!!!!!! Knew there had to be a legion of metalheads here  .

Just now my top bands on my ITunes are:

Nevermore (Including Jeff Loomis solo material)

Bury Tomorrow

Periphery (Including Misha's older tracks)

Alter Bridge (Jizzing myself for the new album)

Killswitch Engage

There are far too many others to mention, Helloween, FFDP, Rise To Remain, Sacred Mother Tongue etc.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Metals ****e its all about d and b


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's my self recorded album i finished a few weeks back.


__
https://soundcloud.com/demons_sing_of_the_end%2Fsets


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

rob w said:


> Here's my self recorded album i finished a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/demons_sing_of_the_end%2Fsets


Where have I heard that bullet from god song before??


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Where have I heard that bullet from god song before??


I posted a demo/work in progress back in december. You listened to it back then.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Metals ****e its all about d and b


To be fair dude a LOT of guys who are into rock and metal also like dirty drum and bass,not b0llox like dj fresh or rudimental but real drum and bass. Im 80 percent underground hip hop ,10 percent rock ( older stuff,Alice in chains,deftones,soundgarden,qotsa) 10 percent d&b. I always have the doc scott future sounds on sound cloud to keep me up to speed.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Heard some of those but being in my late forties I'm more fond of classic metal.

Led Zeppelin

Black Sabbath

Deep Purple

Rainbow

Hawkwind

Motorhead

Iron Maiden

Whitesnake

Metallica

AC/DC

After all, if it wasn't for this bunch, there wouldn't be any of the later bands. Good thread all the same:rockon:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I`m a metal head through and through. First albums I ever owned were Iron Maiden-number of the beast, AC/DC-back in black, Alice Cooper- Welcome to my nightmare...so I had a good start in music!

As much as I love my old classic rock and heavy metal I listen to more hardcore (converge, trap them, cursed etc) and death/grind (cannibal corpse, decapitated, agoraphobic nosebleed) as well as punk and other stuff. Loud, fast (usually) and nasty.

I may have commented on this thread a while back, if im just repeating myself my apologies!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> I`m a metal head through and through. First albums I ever owned were Iron Maiden-number of the beast, AC/DC-back in black, Alice Cooper- Welcome to my nightmare...so I had a good start in music!
> 
> As much as I love my old classic rock and heavy metal I listen to more hardcore (converge, trap them, cursed etc) and death/grind (cannibal corpse, decapitated, agoraphobic nosebleed) as well as punk and other stuff. Loud, fast (usually) and nasty.
> 
> I may have commented on this thread a while back, if im just repeating myself my apologies!


Nothing beats Cannibal Corpse when you're psyching yourself up for a deadlift :beer:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alex6534 said:


> Nothing beats Cannibal Corpse when you're psyching yourself up for a deadlift :beer:


I find some blackened filthy hardcore a lot more mentally psyching for me, like Trap them, Converge...etc





 Trap Them





 Converge


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Might not be to everyone's taste but I love this...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I like a bit of that when the mood takes me @Mingster

Can't stop listening to the new Revocation album at the moment


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I love dream theater and avenged sevenfold


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Everythings sweet about dream theatre apart from the front mans voice. So ****e!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get your thrash on it's friday fcukers!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Not so much a metal head, more the post-hardcore type  .











You be lifting the gym with tracks like these for s000re.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Fear factory

Rammstein

Type o negative

Nine inch nails

Judas Priest

Iced Earth

Manowar

Slayer

Hammerfall

Pantera

Black Sabbath

Dream Theater

Morbid Angel

Rob Zombie/White Zombie

Sepultura

Soulfly

Motorhead

AC/DC

Godsmack

Deftones

Biohazard

Life of agony

To name but a few, I would have to dig into my collection to see the rest


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Most of my mates like me who are into hip hop and drum and bass,also like rock cause its usually a similar tempo,albeit half 

my favourite rock bands are all old ones,none of it is metal really,just sleazy rock.off the top of my head its

Qotsa

Kyuss

Alice in chains

Deftones

SmashingPumpkins (Old)

Desert Sessions

Soundgarden

SOAD

Tool

A Perfect Circle

DFA 1979

Pearl Jam

Mark Lanegan

Mastodon

RATM

Pixies

Temple of the Dog

The Dead Weather

Faith no More

Tomahawk

Wintersleep


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't realise so many loved Hammerfall :thumb:

I am quite into cheesey power metal, Axennstar Infernal Angel is a guilty pleasure :thumbup1:


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:
> 
> List of bands I like:
> 
> ...


Just seen this, not read through all the other posts byt im a huge rock and metal fan. I also play lead guitar in a rock covers band


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh I forgot: Ten Masked Men

Do covers in a metalished variety


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:
> 
> List of bands I like:
> 
> ...


Love Amon Amarth!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

@Mingster thats not a band it's a full orchestra:lol: I'm 'borrowing' that album from the interweb now


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=54755" target="_blank">Mingster</a> thats not a band it's a full orchestra:lol: I'm 'borrowing' that album from the interweb now


The new MaYaN album is out Jan/Feb...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The new MaYaN album is out Jan/Feb...


I'll seek that out next month! :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

From one of my favourite albums of the last few years 






I'm more old school though - having seen most of these as they were becoming famous, yes I am that old:

Iron Maiden

Judas Priest

Suicidal Tendencies (I know they're more skate punk)

Motorhead

Metallica

Anthrax

Megadeth

Danzig

Testament

Heathen

Slayer

Xentrix

KoRn

From a more recent era:

Mastodon (obviously)

Rammstein

NIN

Threshold (my mates band - huge in Europe, genuinely)

Static X

Machine Head

A

Nightwish

And a whole host of punk and rock bands.

But if I had to listen to one artist only it would be this guy (very not metal at all  ), the single most eclectic musician of our generation - well mine at least. Apologies in advance. :lol:


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

Alexisonfire is my fav gym album at the mo


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

New sabbath album for the gym at the moment.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just downloaded Amon Amarth - Decievers of the gods, listened to it in the gym today and its very very good!!


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yep. I was there in 79. Chas n' Dave were the first band on if I recall  . Jimmy Page and his lazers. Happy days.


You sure it was Chas and Dave, I thought it was Quo..mind you they morphed into the same act.

Within Temptation

Early Maiden (Before DICKenson and NObrain) - worst rock drummer ever

Priest

Nightwish


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> From one of my favourite albums of the last few years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mastodon has best drummer ever!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Roco Cabanez said:


> Mastodon has best drummer ever!!


John Bonham and Keith Moon would offer a serious argument to that statement, if they could.

God rest their souls


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Roco Cabanez said:


> You sure it was Chas and Dave, I thought it was Quo..mind you they morphed into the same act.
> 
> Within Temptation
> 
> ...


Basically. F**K OFF


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Roco Cabanez said:


> You sure it was Chas and Dave, I thought it was Quo..mind you they morphed into the same act.
> 
> Within Temptation
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure

http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/79-Knebworth-festival.html


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going to this festival next year: http://www.hellfest.fr/splash/

Has one of the best line ups I've saw in a damn good while!


----------



## Roco Cabanez (Dec 5, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm more industrial. Ministry. NIN. Pitchshifter. Fear Factory. Rammstein. And for classic metal, very early Judas Priest is the bollocks.


Agree re early Priest, Sad Wings of Destiny - the business


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

enjoy some blackened hardcore/metal.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:
> 
> List of bands I like:
> 
> ...


Not you obviously....


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Loving this at the moment. Heavy as fcuk.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm more industrial. Ministry. NIN. Pitchshifter. Fear Factory. Rammstein. And for classic metal, very early Judas Priest is the bollocks.


Same here.. you've listed most of the bands I like.

Went to see Rammstein 2 years ago at nottingham, was the best live gig I have ever seen


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

For the guys who don't know of them bands... Put on the album rust in Peace by Megadeth and your lifts will go up by 15 %.

Endurance will go up 35 %. It's proven.

Put on some dance **** and you won't lift ****e.

Of course, it also ups agression, '' roid rage '' is gay next to metal rage !

Used to go to a gym. Just a few lads, no birds or gay fitness music, sheer metalica and manowar music ...Ficking amazing training back then !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Used to smash korn, slipknot, machine head, chimera, killswitch, arch enemy, dimmu borgir n the likes. Still like korns old stuff but the rest of it i dont have much time for anymore.

Always hated metalica with a ****ing passion.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

DEADLY said:


> For the guys who don't know of them bands... Put on the album rust in Peace by Megadeth and your lifts will go up by 15 %.
> 
> Endurance will go up 35 %. It's proven.
> 
> ...


Have to disagree. Dave Mustaines voice is fvcking horrible.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm the biggest Maiden fan there is. Seen them live ten times, know all the lyrics, can play all the songs on guitar, but they are just not amazing to train to for some reason. I get my best results listening to Metallica.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

These lads are from my town :thumbup1:


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

I've always trained to metal on my iPod and discman before that. 90s US and Scandinavian Death Metal is music I'll always return to...how can't you get pumped to Entombed Wolverine Blues?! Like to squat to Crowbar too ? ...but in the end too many amazing bands to mention.


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

Zann said:


> I've always trained to metal on my iPod and discman before that. 90s US and Scandinavian Death Metal is music I'll always return to...how can't you get pumped to Entombed Wolverine Blues?! Like to squat to Crowbar too ...but in the end too many amazing bands to mention.


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

Doh! Ignore me. 'king tablet!


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry Cactus87 ....but Dave Mustain's voice is sick !!! not good but great for that sort of lyrics and in that album is just a boost. But yeah his voice in general isn't great , nor is Hetfield's. For me...Super heavy-fast thrash metal with war lyrics.... I mean...rust in peace and master of puppets, best trainning albums ever...Also love accept.German bastards but fast as a shark just bossts test levels ! lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

DEADLY said:


> Sorry Cactus87 ....but Dave Mustain's voice is sick !!! not good but great for that sort of lyrics and in that album is just a boost. But yeah his voice in general isn't great , nor is Hetfield's. For me...Super heavy-fast thrash metal with war lyrics.... I mean...rust in peace and master of puppets, best trainning albums ever...Also love accept.German bastards but fast as a shark just bossts test levels ! lol


We`ll have to disagree because it's SLAYER all the way for me!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Zann said:


> I've always trained to metal on my iPod and discman before that. 90s US and Scandinavian Death Metal is music I'll always return to...how can't you get pumped to Entombed Wolverine Blues?! Like to squat to Crowbar too ? ...but in the end too many amazing bands to mention.


Yes mate! At The Gates, Entombed, (old) In Flames, Obituary, Cannibal Corpse....

Do you like any of the new breed of bands who have taken the melodic death metal of At The Gates or the slow fuzz of Entombed and made it their own?


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I prefer stuff like kse, slipknot, NIN, Lamb of god, Fear factory, Tool, Melevolance, Korn. But then I'm a big fan of the Hives too  and train to epic theme music from man of steel and the likes.

My Ipod's like a combination of everyone elses all smashed into one.


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Yes mate! At The Gates, Entombed, (old) In Flames, Obituary, Cannibal Corpse....
> 
> Do you like any of the new breed of bands who have taken the melodic death metal of At The Gates or the slow fuzz of Entombed and made it their own?


Inflames are the sh!t


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

@Mingster I'm not sure if you'll like this but Kvelertak are my favourite band at the moment. Every song on each of their albums is different but they still have their own sound. They range from black metal, punk to rock and roll...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> @Mingster I'm not sure if you'll like this but Kvelertak are my favourite band at the moment. Every song on each of their albums is different but they still have their own sound. They range from black metal, punk to rock and roll...


I like a few different metal genres, although rarely more than one or two bands from each.

As a youngster I was a Zeppelin, Sabbath, Motorhead fan. Judas Priest too. I never really did the NWOBHM thing and never got attracted to Metallica, Megadeath etc, although I'm partial to a bit of Testament. Then came Ministry, NIN and early Korn. Nowadays I like Arkona, Epica, a bit of Rammstein and Kreator. On a mellow day I can get away with a bit of cheesy Battle Beast


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I like a few different metal genres, although rarely more than one or two bands from each.
> 
> As a youngster I was a Zeppelin, Sabbath, Motorhead fan. Judas Priest too. I never really did the NWOBHM thing and never got attracted to Metallica, Megadeath etc, although I'm partial to a bit of Testament. Then came Ministry, NIN and early Korn. Nowadays I like Arkona, Epica, a bit of Rammstein and Kreator. On a mellow day I can get away with a bit of cheesy Battle Beast


I started with Slipknot, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Rammstein, and my dads AC/DC, Iron maiden collection etc as I`m a young'un! Slowly moved into death metal, black metal and punk and hardcore. Now listengin to a lot of "blackened" dark hardcore like All Pigs Must Die, Baptists, Converge, Razoereater (uk), Iced Out (uk) Trash Talk basically just hard, fast, loud and violent stuff!


----------



## Zann (Mar 2, 2014)

Cactus87 said:


> Yes mate! At The Gates, Entombed, (old) In Flames, Obituary, Cannibal Corpse....
> 
> Do you like any of the new breed of bands who have taken the melodic death metal of At The Gates or the slow fuzz of Entombed and made it their own?


Yeah I do but I don't keep up too well with newer stuff. Shining are one of the best new bands imo (or new to me anyway)...also the heavily Dissection influenced German band Thulcandra are great.


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

We don't have to. I guess they would do the trick as well. I am obviously on about trainning and listening to it. But realy , I don't like bands lie that.

Crap vocals , can't tell what he's saying and of course **** lyrics....to me anyway. But sure make you wanna bang your head !!!!

Try listening to Dio's stand u and shou as well...simple hevey metal but kicks **** !!! so does Accept's objection overruled.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

DEADLY said:


> We don't have to. I guess they would do the trick as well. I am obviously on about trainning and listening to it. But realy , I don't like bands lie that.
> 
> Crap vocals , can't tell what he's saying and of course **** lyrics....to me anyway. But sure make you wanna bang your head !!!!
> 
> Try listening to Dio's stand u and shou as well...simple hevey metal but kicks **** !!! so does Accept's objection overruled.


I`m not sure who you're talking/replying too.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Zann said:


> Yeah I do but I don't keep up too well with newer stuff. Shining are one of the best new bands imo (or new to me anyway)...also the heavily Dissection influenced German band Thulcandra are great.


Theres a lot of smaller (but equally as good) bands using Entombed as an influence or at least inspiration. Check out

http://razoreater.bandcamp.com/

http://icedout.bandcamp.com/

Black Breath - 




All Pigs Must Die -


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

get your tech on


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

harryalmighty said:


> get your tech on


I used to love tech-death metal, and used to be in a tech-death band. But now I just find it super boring and pointlessly widdly. I'd rather listen to Nihility by Decapitated, hate eternal or Nile than the new tech-stuff. I don't care how fast someone can blast beat or how many notes someone plays in a second. I just want hard, fast and passion, think thats why I'm more a hardcore fan now. I saw Necrophagist live in Brighton years ago, they were amazing.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> I used to love tech-death metal, and used to be in a tech-death band. But now I just find it super boring and pointlessly widdly. I'd rather listen to Nihility by Decapitated, hate eternal or Nile than the new tech-stuff. I don't care how fast someone can blast beat or how many notes someone plays in a second. I just want hard, fast and passion, think thats why I'm more a hardcore fan now. I saw Necrophagist live in Brighton years ago, they were amazing.


BoO does it for me consistantly i have to say. nihility was a sick album so good - cant really fvck with the new decapitated sh!t tbh. nile are good but find the theme a bit much sometimes - although walk of the dead is one of my favorite metal songs in terms of composure.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Loving this song at the moment


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Adz The Rat said:


> Loving this song at the moment


Wow. Is that what In Flames have become now?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

It's 6 years old that song mate, one of their softer ones but I just like it.

Haven't heard any new stuff from them for a while actually


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to everyones taste, but I'm looking forward to this coming out...


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

In Flames are awesome. Some old-school metal from over here that just never got big: Iced Earth. They really rock.

Been listening to the Descendents recently.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope you all hate these songs. :blowme:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Im glad to see Howard Jones is singing again, amazing video too


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

Chiming in rather late ha but yeah another metal head here,


----------



## g_pickup87 (May 4, 2014)

Aye, another metal head here! Been going through a Pantera/Cryptopsy phase in the gym lately!


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

And another  Machine Head for me today.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Another here. Todays song of choice was March of the pigs. I'd forgotten how good that song is.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

The new Slipknot song is out, very like their first album in style I think, very good.

Its a shame Joey is gone, I wonder who they have replaced him with?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Who was the guy on here who is a singer in a band and put up some songs to download?

Was listening to them earlier and wondered if he had done anymore.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Just noticed this thread as I'm listening to Machine Head. Metal has grown on me again over the last few months. Slipknot's new song is quality.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Just seen this thread and it's long! I'm in!! I'm old school but I love the Metal and all the break offs/variations..It's soooo deep and all of it has the foundation and basics of old school rock/roll/jazz/blues/punk....


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Long time metal head here.

Username a bit of a clue to those who know.

Mostly into death & black metal but also some classic stuff like Sabbath, Maiden and Slayer, etc.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> Another here. Todays song of choice was March of the pigs. I'd forgotten how good that song is.


Doesnt it make you feeeel bettteeerr!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Loving this at the minute :rolleye:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Adz said:


> Loving this at the minute :rolleye:


Is it covers day?






\,,,/


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

How do i embed nowadays?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Varg said:


> Long time metal head here.
> 
> Username a bit of a clue to those who know.
> 
> Mostly into death & black metal but also some classic stuff like Sabbath, Maiden and Slayer, etc.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

PatrioticSteve said:


> Just seeing how many people have good tastes in music :thumbup1:
> 
> List of bands I like:
> 
> ...


here is some you should try: saturnus, dimmu borgir, satyricon, burzum, lost eden, in flames, catamenia, insomnium, red harvest. these are scandinavian metal bands and one japanese(lost eden) bets ever


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DaveCW said:


>


 @Varg not *the* Mr Vikernes surely?






Lol this sh!ts getting black now


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> @Varg not *the* Mr Vikernes surely?


lol, yeah, that's who I took my username from.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> lol, yeah, that's who I took my username from.


You like a bit of the Swedish black stuff then varg?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

bayliss said:


> here is some you should try: saturnus, dimmu borgir, satyricon, burzum, lost eden, in flames, catamenia, insomnium, red harvest. these are scandinavian metal bands and one japanese(lost eden) bets ever


Are any of these anything like disturbed? Disturbed are literally the only thing I listen to in the gym.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> Are any of these anything like disturbed? Disturbed are literally the only thing I listen to in the gym.


Not really mate a lot darker some symphonic and growling/screeching.

Maybe in flames might break you into it?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Verno said:


> Not really mate a lot darker some symphonic and growling/screeching.
> 
> Maybe in flames might break you into it?


In flames? Well have a look on net mate. I've got some dying fetus on my iPod but I prefer it to sound a bit more like music. That stuff is a bit too harsh for me.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@sen






Then listen to that mayhem track I put up or the burzum one that @DaveCW did


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Verno said:


> @sen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That freezing moon thing is ok. But mental in one part but I could defo listen to that.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> That freezing moon thing is ok. But mental in one part but I could defo listen to that.


Lol whatever you do then NO cradle of filth!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> Are any of these anything like disturbed? Disturbed are literally the only thing I listen to in the gym.


Or if you like disturbed then what about some killswitch engage?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Verno said:


> Or if you like disturbed then what about some killswitch engage?


Yeah they're on my list. Been having a listen to some stuff just now on YouTube and I like them.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Horrible that cradle of filth!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

sen said:


> Horrible that cradle of filth!!


Definately an aquired taste mate lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Inflames Are my fav for when im in the gym, i also love a bit of Sabaton.















 Love World Of Promises lol i had it on hack squat last night Epic, this one's sh1tty quality though.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DaveCW said:


> Inflames Are my fav for when im in the gym, i also love a bit of Sabaton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave do you remember a group called one minutes silence?

Gonna make up a playlist for Sen lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@sen


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Verno said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/79364-sen/" target="_blank">sen</a>






 also for @sen

Ill Niño


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DaveCW said:


> also for @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/79364-sen/" target="_blank">sen</a>
> 
> Ill Niño







Think you've got a bit of everything there Sen.

You just need Lotte for some obscure German sh!t now! @Lotte


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> You like a bit of the Swedish black stuff then varg?


Yeah, like some Burzum, Emperor, Gorgoroth, Taake, Drudkh, Wardruna. Mostly Norwegian actually.

Also plenty of death and melodic death.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> Yeah, like some Burzum, Emperor, Gorgoroth, Taake, Drudkh, Wardruna. Mostly Norwegian actually.
> 
> Also plenty of death and melodic death.


Please excuse my geographical incompetence squire

Couple of names even I don't know there varg. I like a lot of melodic and symphonic stuff too into quite a few female groups atm


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

Verno said:


> @sen


That's actually pretty good!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

captain pancake said:


> That's actually pretty good!


Try the album, buy now saved later I think. It's v good


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> Please excuse my geographical incompetence squire
> 
> Couple of names even I don't know there varg. I like a lot of melodic and symphonic stuff too into quite a few female groups atm


There are quite a few symphonic metal bands with female singers, like Nightwish and Epica.

I never really got into them, although my mate plays the guitars on this:






This is a pretty cool and melodic band too:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> There are quite a few symphonic metal bands with female singers, like Nightwish and Epica.
> 
> I never really got into them, although my mate plays the guitars on this:
> 
> ...


First one does remind me a lot of Tarja Turunen.

fcukin epic album that second one @Varg very complex

@sen give these a couple of listens.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been well into a band named Type O Negative lately, they no longer make music so just playing catch up but it's all new to me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I said:


> Been well into a band named Type O Negative lately' date=' they no longer make music so just playing catch up but it's all new to me  [/quote']
> 
> Lol can't beat a bit of Pete Steel mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone got the new Lamb Of God album yet?

Its fantastic, very heavy, nice progression from their older stuff


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, it is belting!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Adz said:


> Anyone got the new Lamb Of God album yet?
> 
> Its fantastic, very heavy, nice progression from their older stuff


 :rockon:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Guilty pleasure lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell yes, these guys know how to do a video


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

These fellas don't do a bad job either


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

New Parkway Drive album next week


----------

